

How CISPA would affect you  - mitchie_luna
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-57422693-281/how-cispa-would-affect-you-faq/

======
Zimahl
"In 1969, Nixon met with the heads of the NSA, CIA and FBI and authorized an
intercept program. Nixon later withdrew the formal authorization, but
informally, police and intelligence agencies kept adding names to the watch
list. At its peak, 600 American citizens appeared on the list, including
singer Joan Baez, pediatrician Benjamin Spock, actress Jane Fonda and the Rev.
Martin Luther King Jr."

I find it hard to believe that Nixon's intercept program targeted MLK, Jr.,
considering that King was assassinated in 1968 and Nixon wasn't president
until 1969.

